# à un facteur près qui dépend



## tanzen90

Ciao a tutti!

sto traducendo un testo di divulgazione scientifica e non riesco a capire questa espressione (e di conseguenza tutto l'inciso tra parentesi...)

La frase completa è:

"Cette valeur critique, égale à 10–26 kg/m3 (à un facteur près qui dépend du taux d’expansion actuel de l’Univers), équivaut à six atomes d’hydrogène par mètre cube."

Su internet ho trovato diverse possibilità su come tradurre "à un facteur près", espressione abbastanza frequente nel linguaggio matematico, purtroppo però esclusivamente verso l'inglese. In italiano ho incontrato l'espressione "a meno di un fattore", ma in ogni caso non capisco in questa frase cosa possa voler dire... Qualcuno, magari più ferrato in materia, saprebbe aiutarmi?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tanzen90,
Penso che significhi semplicemente "con un fattore d'approssimazione dovuto a...".
Spero ti sia d'aiuto


----------



## tanzen90

Grazie mille! Mi sembra un'ottima soluzione, anche come dal punto di vista logico


----------



## matoupaschat

*Benvenuto in WRF **, Tanzen*, e scusami di non avere visto subito che era il tuo primo post .
A presto!


----------



## Stazzu

Je ne sais comment le traduire précisemment, mais le sens concret est que la formule peut être égale à 10–25 kg/m3, à 10–26 kg/m3 et à 10–27 kg/m3.


----------

